# Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No.2 in the eyes of a bass trombonist



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://vk.com/qqshkin?z=video20510811_163625860%2F62573bcfcd9bef3759

In Russia there are lots of interesting classical music videos made, that remain outside Youtube, Facebook etc. because Russians have their own 'VKontakte'. This video shows a selfie from a bass trombonist with the excerpts where he comes into action. I think it would be lovely to see such close-ups from all the musicians.

Sorry, if I put it into the wrong box


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That's hilarious. I had a friend who played bass trombone. He was good at counting rests. I'm sure he thought of the piece as only containing three minutes worth hearing.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

I agree. Quite brilliant. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

There was a lovely story about Rossini with which you may not be familiar. he was famous for helping indigent musicians.
One knocked at his door and asked to play for him. "Certainly," said, the Maestro. "What do you play?"
"I am a drummer."
He began with a riotous flurry, and said "now there are 60 bars' rest. I will pass over them."
Rossini replied: "I pray you will do no such thing. Count each one!"


----------

